# I am getting a puppy!!!!



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dougan is coming home on Wednesday after a wonderful stay in foster care with HRI. He has been fostered by Laurie for the last few weeks and very spoiled. I have promised to continue to spoil him! I will be looking for a lot of advice on how to handle two havs, so any tidbits will be appreciated. I promise to post lots of pictures once he is home with us.

Hahaha - I get to smell puppy breath:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, you brat!!! it couldn't happen to a nicer person and a nicer Hav!!! I am so excited for you. I know you have wanted #2 for a while. Dougan is doll.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Karen, I know I just posted on the other thread, but I am SO THRILLED for you! You will be a fantastic family for Dougan, and I'm sure Laurie will enjoy having access to fosterbaby visits. Big hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Karen! He is a doll! I fell in love with him right away when I saw his photo! What a wonderful ending! :hug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Karen, he is beautiful!!!!!! - Michelle


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OH MY would you look at that! He is beautiful!. Karen, you are such a good loving hav mommy I'm sure it will be a piece of cake. Congratulations!!
Carole


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How wonderful Karen, he couldn't of gone to a better home. It sure will make giving him up alot easier on Laurie. You will love having two.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats to you and Brady, Dougan is so cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Karen!!! Dougan could not be going to a better home and Brady is going to love having a brother.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOO HOO- Welcome to multi hav world! Have the two boys met already? I can't wait to see RLH pics!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy!! Hopefully Laurie did not spoil him to much!!! hahahah

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!! You and Brady will love having 2.
PS-will your new name be Brady and Dougan's Mom? :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Yes, the two boys did meet last week. We took a trip to Laurie's for a few hours. Brady was fine with him. He was more interested in playing with Logan. That didn't surprise me as he knows Laurie's kids. He was fine with Dougan though. I am sure there will be a period of adjustment for him, but he will love having a little brother. He really enjoyed having Rylee (my neighbor's papillion) here while they were on vacation.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay! Dougan gets to go to his furever home! I love happy endings! Congratulations and enjoy your adorable new furbaby!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This is great news!! I just saw the other thread today and oohed and awwed over that little guy. Now we can continue to watch him grow!:whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you and Brady are going to have a ball playing with this little cutie pie. I want to walk in your shoes.  Congrats !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, I am still smiling from reading the other thread. This is such good news. I know it's scary, but you'll see. Everything will fall into place in no time. And Brady is so great, just make sure he gets extra hugs. Don't be surprised if you feel like the one left out once they get used to each other. But that doesn't last long and soon you'll have two furbabies in your lap.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness! How did you two manage to keep this a secret :suspicious:

Congratulations! You must be so excited :bounce:

Laurie, you are getting too good at secrets :nono:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I keep coming back to this thread.... I am grinning from ear to ear for you and Brady Karen. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Fantastic, glad to hear he has a fur-ever home.
Laurie he clearly loved being in your care.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen---It will be one year this coming Sunday Comet came to our house. It was scary but I am so happy to have two. They are the best friends.
Sally
PS-:hug: Thank you Julie and Kimberly:hug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby boy!
Dougan is adorable and I'm glad that he found such a great home. 
I can't wait to see pic's as he grows up!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen - I will be going through this with you!!! Finnegan comes home next Wed, and we need and WANT all the advice we can get so that BOTH boys (Seamus & Finnegan) will feel secure with us, we are nervous and excited too. Good luck and I will be listening closely!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

How'd you keep this HUGE secret? Congrats! You know I think he's adorable and I know he's going to a wonderful home. Luckily little poop.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! I know I will have lots of support from this group! Isn't he just the cutest thing:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, how wonderful that Brady is getting a younger brother! Welcome to double fun! Look forward to seeing lots of pictures of two brothers.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

NO WAY! Ah, you are so lucky. He is the cutest puppy. Brady is going to be a wonderful big brother.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, I'm so late to the party, SORRY. I don't even know what the 'other thread' is that everyone's talking about, LOL. Anyways: CONGRATS to your new puppy boy, he looks like he's ready to have fun with Brady and you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, you lucky duck. That has to be the cutest puppy I've ever seen on the Forum. Brady will be a wonderful big bro. Congrats & and cannot wait to see more pix.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Karen. :biggirn1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

oh, I am so THRILLED about this...after watching the movie earlier, I kept hoping that he'll end up with someone on the forum and YAY here we go!! Can't wait to see him with Brady!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm soooo happy for you. So glad he is going to someone here that reports often. I expect pictures - OFTEN!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Hav'en 2 Much Fun club! Now you get to see double the RLH's.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! He's sooo cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Welcome to *the Hav'en 2 Much Fun club*! Now you get to see double the RLH's.


A great club! :biggrin1:
It's great to hav 2:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Karen,
I am so happy for you and most of all for Dougan, as he will have a wonderful forever home!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Who could give up that little doll?????!!!!! Huge congratulations to you!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I just posted in the other thread... but really CONGRATS! I am so so happy for you. :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

Congratulations!!! He is adorable!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Aw.... again, you made a wonderful decision, Karen. I think you recognized a super opportunity. To me, he looks "show worthy".


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting!! You'll love having two, it's twice the fun. I can't even remember what it was like before Bailey joined Milo. They're thick as thieves. Come to think of it they are thieves.

I look forward to all your stories and pictures of course. And hey, didn't I guess right??? Does that mean I get the next puppy???


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Karen. I'm so happy we'll get to see him grow up. He's adorable.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Karen! That's wonderful news!!! Congratulations all around for you, Brady and of course Dougan for finding such a fantastic furever home!

No worries, Brady will love being a big brother once he sets some ground rules and little Dougan will love having a real live toy!

When can we expect the first pictures? Aren't we a selfish lot? lol

Hav a wonderful time!
Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Karen, this is such exciting news! He is adorable and will be a great addition to your fam!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Dougan! Congratulations all around! Karen, how exciting for you, Brady & your family and Laurie I'm so glad your pup is going someplace close! 
You're going to have a ball!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, what fun! CONGRATULATIONS! You've got a beautiful new boy!

Sheri


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations!! You are going to have so much fun with two!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Went to bed early last night - so I missed the big announcement!!!!

I will miss this little boy (who is so snuggly, and so well behaved) terribly but will smile every time I think of him in his new home.
Karen, Scott and Brady are going to make the most fabulous family for Dougan!! HRI and Auntie Laurie are lucky that Karen submitted her adoption application in for Dougan!! 

CONGRATULATIONS kAREN!!!!! Your little boy is waiting at the door for his new Mommy!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Karen!!!!! How very exciting, I am so happy to see this little guy found his perfect forever home with you!
I am sure Miss Lexie is happy too, she will still get to see her little buddy:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So it's YOU, Karen!! I'm soooooo happy for you, Scott and Brady. It's going to be fun having a puppy around again and this way at least Brady can stop humping the cat! ound: ound: 

CONGRATS !!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ I'm thrilled for you and Brady! What a blessing for little Dougan to end up in such a wonderful forever home. And how great for us to be able to read of his antics and watch him grow up :biggrin1:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastic news! Congrats Karen! 

Because another suggestion couldn't hurt -- I can't wait to see pictures of Brady and Dougan playing together!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Wonderful news ! Have fun Dougan and Brady !


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen!!! Hooray!!! Brady will love having a brother after he settles in. What a terrific surprise. Congratulations.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

No way!!! Congrats, Karen! I hope Dougan and Brady will become the best of friends!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats. You will soon wonder how you lived without him! He is a doll and HRI knew he would find a home fast.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

When is the official pick-up time?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Karen,
I will plan on getting to Laurie's around 10:00 tomorrow morning to pick him up. I have been all smiles today!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah!! Is it a far drive? Is Brady going with you? Can't wait to hear more news. I feel like I'm getting him myself, I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Karen,
Laurie is about an hour and half away from me. I am going to go myself and get him. Brady and my DH went with me last week to meet him. I think it would be best for them for DH to stay home with Brady and for me to get the little guy and bring him home. Then I don't have to worry about the two fo them in the car or anything. Then we can bring Brady outside into neutral territory and introduce them again. My poor kitties are going to move the basement again. They do not take well to new additions in the house.

I just talked to Laurie again and she has Dougan so well trained. She is just amazing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that Dougan is going to have a little trouble sleeping tonight. He is so exited that his Mommy is coming to get him tomorrow!! This little boy has has only one potty accident in the last 5 days!! He is amazing!! Auntie Laurie wants to see pictures as soon as he gets home and hangs out with Brady!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to be out most of the day tomorrow - Wednesdays are always crazy busy!! I'm just going to have to check in for a quick peak in the afternoon. I want to see him!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! Congrats! I hope that means we'll get to see him at future playdates


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! I'm late to this thread...so happy for you Karen!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DOUGAN IS GOING HOME TODAY!!!!

Auntie Laurie will miss you terribly, but am so happy that you are going to a loving home, where you will be spoiled rotten!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations, Karen! He's a cutie pie- can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratsulations Karen, you will love having two, and he is such a cute little guy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: DOUGAN'S COMING HOME TODAY! :cheer2:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Karen! He is the cutest puppy! Seeing him prompted me to fill out an application for him, but I held little hope, since I'm in Texas. I'm so glad he's going home to you so I can see pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janan, I am glad to hear that you filled out an application. if another pup comes in to HRI that is a good match, they will let you know!!

Now the good stuff - DOUGAN IS ON HIS WAY HOME WITH HIS NEW MOMMY!! I am going to keep real busy today, so I dont cry - but I am so so happy for Karen and Scott & Brady that they are really tears of joy!!!!

WELCOME HOME PRECIOUS BOY!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Home Dougan!!!
:hug:Laurie and family:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie you are an :angel: and I'm sure that Karen, Scott, Brady and Dougan all agree! :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie is the best.

Dougan is home and getting settled in. His eyes lit up as soon as I pulled in the driveway and he saw Brady. They have already been playind and doing RLHs. I took a video and a few pictures, but I may not be able to get them on until later. I promise videos and pictures this evening.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

YAY!!!! Dougan's home! :biggrin1:
I'm so happy that he's settling in well and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Dougan is home and Brady is happy!! What wonderful things to hear, Karen. Thank you for popping in to let us know how the meeting went. Yaaaaaay!!! 

Laurie, you deserve a bunch of (((hugs))) my friend. Love you for doing what you do!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that's great! I'm looking forward to pics then!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so happy for all of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What a very happy ending, and a great new beginning for your family!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Big hugs to you all. I'm so happy for you that I smile every time I read this thread.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I came back hoping for more photos and stories about today but I'm sure you're really busy trying to get them comfortable with each other and Dougan adjusted to his new place. Can't wait to see that cutie again.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Laurie is the best.
> 
> Dougan is home and getting settled in. His eyes lit up as soon as I pulled in the driveway and he saw Brady. They have already been playind and doing RLHs. I took a video and a few pictures, but I may not be able to get them on until later. I promise videos and pictures this evening.


Ahem.....that was 6 hours and 12 minutes ago......helloooooo hoto:

Of course, no pressure :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just checking in on the little boy going to his forever home.
Laurie : how are the 3 L-hav's doing with the little one having moved on? (And how are you doing?)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, the video is uploading right now on youtube. Here are some pictures to get you started. Dougan lit up when he saw Brady. I introduced them and then put them in the fenced area where they started playing immediately. Brady seems a little out of sorts, but he is being a good boy and I know he will adjust just fine. Dougan is crashed out on the blanket Lauire made him. He is such a good little boy. He is doing great too. Only one potty accident so far.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the pic of him with the orange dumbbell! What a cutie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how sweet! I can't wait to see the video...well, that's a silly thing to say...of course we have to wait to see it, until you get it loaded!

Congrats!

Sheri


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwww....those are just the cutest pictures...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all the photos!!
That barbell is Oliver's favorite toy as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh welcome home Gougan. Brady looks real happy to have a little bro. can't wait for the video. what a great day.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Here it is!*

Here is the video. This was about 5 minutes or so after he arrived.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, that was so cute. It's adorable when they are that little. It goes by so fast though. Before you know it they'll be almost the same size. Dougan is one cutie patootie.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

GFETE 

Your laughter on the video says it all :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Karen, Brady seems like he is being a GREAT big brother!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, that video is priceless. Brady is having so much fun and is being such a good boy. You just know that Dougan is getting him with those puppy teeth and Brady is just rolling with it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- Brady is going to be a great big brother! Wow they are already BFFs


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Time to throw the remote to the tv away, you now have your own entertainment every night.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
They are so cute together. I'm happy Brady excepted him right away. We can't wait to meet him!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for the video - that was so satisfying.
How fabulous that they can tire each other out.
Glad to see they are getting along!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Karen, 
That makes my night, that adorable hav baby got a good home with a brother to play with and his mommy is a forum member that shares pictures!! I am sitting here with a big smile as my two nap after playing hard.

So happy for you


----------



## AMD (Nov 15, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will try for some more pictures and videos tomorrow. Everyone is snoozing now. Dougan is on the couch taking a nap with my DH and Brady is in his usual spot in the kitchen. I don't know about them, but I am wiped. Keep your fingers crossed for a good night sleep for all of us


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
Congrats on picking up your little sweetie today! He is so cute--I loved seeing his photos and Brady playing with Dougan in the video! I bet Brady is on cloud9! :clap2:

What a satisfying experience this must be for Laurie too. Very rewarding experience -- :hug: Laurie :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*GFETE*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karen, congrats on the whole deal! He sure is cute! I'm sure Brady will be in love in no time!

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Karen.....Congratulations and Hugs for you, Brady and your new Baby Boy!! He is absolutely adorable!! I was trying to get over to Laurie's to see him before he went to his forever home, but I didn't make it. Guess I will just have to wait until the next playdate. If you plan on visiting Auntie Laurie with the boys before then maybe I can arrange to visit also.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OH HOW DARLING!!! Brady is so happy with his new little brother - he is glowing!! Congratulations on such a precious baby and so happy you got him from HRI. I'm sure Laurie is going to miss him so much, but so great to know he's got such a wonderful new family!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how heartwarming! Brady looks SO happy!  Another Singleton falls victim to MHS! lol :biggrin1:

Congratulations! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I just got to see the pics and video of my sweet dogbaby!! Karen, I am so glad to see him adjusting so well - although I never doubted that he would. I did warn you that you would exhausted at night - he is a very active little guy - but thankfully he also wears out the pups more than us!! 

I hope your night went well, and I am sure it did, as he is a great sleeper! 

It was a little strange around here last night, DH and I kept looking at each other and frowning. My 3 babies looked for Dougan for a few hours, but they are falling back in to their regular schedules. They are happy cause now they can sleep on the floor without being "jumped" ound:

I was so blessed to have been able to foster this wonderful little guy, and am doubly blessed to know that he went to the perfect home!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Seeing that video just brought a big smile to my face. I just love happy endings.:biggrin1: How wonderful that everything worked out perfectly for the little guy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I loved the video - what a great way to start a day!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh, I just got to see the pics and video of my sweet dogbaby!! Karen, I am so glad to see him adjusting so well - although I never doubted that he would. I did warn you that you would exhausted at night - he is a very active little guy - but thankfully he also wears out the pups more than us!!
> 
> I hope your night went well, and I am sure it did, as he is a great sleeper!
> 
> ...


You are a great foster mom! They are so lucky to have you Laurie :first:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I love the video. Looks like Brady's having fun with him. Does Brady like having him around all the time?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Pat - it is hard to let go, but much more rewarding to see them happy and their new family happy!! 

Karen, I need more pics!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

*melts* I love puppy play!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Quick update*

The boys are doing great. Dougan slept like a baby. Of course, I didn't because I just don't sleep well sometimes. I did get up around 5:00 and noticed he was awake so I took him out and he went potty. I put him back in the crate (next to my bed) and he went right back to sleep. I woke up at 7:15 and felt guilty that he was still sleeping, so I got him up. The boys have had breakfast, played a little, and are now chewing some bones. If only the rain would stop, things would be great. Brady seems to like him. He enjoys playing with him and then looks at me like, okay, when does he go homeound:. I will post some more pictures later. We are off to the vet for a check up in a few minutes.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beautiful way to start the day.... pictures of new brothers! Congratulations... he is a very blessed boy!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Karen, it's wonderful to hear the update about the boys. It sounds as though they will be fast friends! I was laughing when you mentioned that Brady looks at you as if to ask "That was a fun playdate, now when does he leave?" Carlito did the same thing for the first few days. When Nico would exhaust him, he would jump up on the couch (Nico was too small to get up there) and just stare down at him like Nico was a little alien sent here to wreck his day. Now I can't keep them apart! Congratulations again on your adorable addition, I can't wait for our first 4 Hav playdate! :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, this is great to hear!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the pictures. He is adorable. I love the little puppy "romp" - it is the cutest thing!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! good for Brady - he's is being so good with his brother.

What a cutie!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like the boys are getting along great, congratulations again.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - I dont mean to be a PIA  but..... I need some more pictures!! I am going thru withdrawal!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
Did you get my email with a few pictures. I had class tonight so the boys hung out with Daddy. They are doing great! Dougan is doing a great job of winning my DH over too. He is a real charmer. Here are a few pictures for all of you. Sorry, I didn't have time to get too many today.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the close up on his face!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Karen, loved your video. Dougan is the cutest puppy ever and he and Brady look like they've always been together. It was meant to be. So heart-warming! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, that video is priceless! I am GFETE too. What fun to see them both collapse flat on the ground, only to jump at each other in play over and over again. CUTE ! 

Love the pics and I'm so happy you are now the proud owners of 2 Havs. FUN!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh. So sweet. I love that they are getting along so well. if I couldn't have him I am so glad you and Brady and your DH too did.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to give you all a quick Dougan update. He is doing great. He is a charming little guy. Although, last night, I saw a whole new side to him. He turned into a wild crazy thing for a few hours. I thought someone must have slipped him puppy speedound:. And, I can tell you all that those sharp puppy teeth really do hurt!!! Brady still seems a little out of sorts, but I know that is to be expected. It has been raining since we brought Dougan home, so unfortunately, they haven't gotten to spend too much time running outside. Brady is off getting a haircut this morning, so Dougan has some quality alone time with my DH while I am at work. They often sound like they are killing eachother when they are playing. I start to worry someone is unhappy or going to get hurt, but then Dougan does a run like hell through the kitchen or the den, and goes right back to Brady for me. Is this normal? I have been trying to get pictures or videos, but everytime I grad the camera, they quit doing what they were doing. I will try to work on some pictures or videos again this evening.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, dont worry - it is normal! I bet he got a burst of engery cause he was feeling better from getting his shots. My guys sounded the same with him when playing/wrestling - and he sure does have a "voice" in that play!! I think that it will take a few more days to settle in, and then it will get better. Also, once the weather clears and he can get to run more outside, I think his evenings will be a little calmer! Kisses to my little sweetie~


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How sweet - don't worry about the crazy biting -that was the part about Marley that really freaked me out at times (he literally turned into this mini-werewolf and I was thinking along the lines of "OMG, what have I done to my family???", but then he turned back into his mellow usual behavior and eventually the biting stopped. 
My friend just got a new Lhasa Puppy and while I am always worried that Marley gets too wild with her, she is actually coming back for more every time she gets run over by him and just latches her sharp teeth onto his ears in return. Wild little things!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karen..CONGRATS!......Dougan is SOOOOOOO DARN CUTE!

He's just.........


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

2 Havs are the BEST! Congrats!

Well....maybe 3?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> 2 Havs are the BEST! Congrats!
> 
> *Well....maybe 3?*


Cindy are you trying to tell us something? :boink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,
Thanks for the update and pictures. He is just so darn cute!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't worry about the way he sounds when playing, Nigel got the nickname Taz, because that is just what he sounded like, a Tazmanin Devil. It will take them a little while to find their place with each other, but it will happen and Brady will be glad to have a buddy around.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just catching up on this....congrats to you all (Laurie included) looks like this was a match meant to be!

IWAP!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just keep checking back Karen...so next year when you go down the cape, we will have a party! IWAP.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy, I can't wait for the party in MA.

The boys are doing really well today. They seem to be settling in together. Here is a picture of them from this tonight.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the pictures!!! Now, you need to change your avatar!! Don't get me going on IWAP - I can't afford it! But darn - he is tooooo cute!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Karen, you are right. I am going to do that right now. I will put the one picture I have of the two of them.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen he is so darn cute! Congrats to you and Brady!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's so cute I want to scoop him up and give him a kiss.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The boys had such a great morning. Brady is really starting to enjoy Dougan (most of the time anyway). The sun is out and the boys were able to get outside and RLH. My nephews came over this morning and fell in love with Dougan of course. Brady was good and there was no jealousy. I hated to leave to go to work since everyone was having so much fun, but my DH will be home soon and the fun can begin again. I just feel so good today seeing the boys getting along so well and really starting to settle in. I took some videos this morning and I will post them tonight when I get home.

Have I mentioned how good Dougan is? He has had 1 accident in the house since he got there. He slept through the night last night. He only gets up during the night if I need to get us and use the bathroom. If I wake him, then he wants to go outside. If not, he sleeps straight through. What a good boy!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How wonderful! Can't wait for more videos!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Karen, that is fabulous! I am glad things are going so well! Hugs for Dougan and Brady!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I still cannot fathom why this dog was a rescue...???


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Debra,
He was purchased by an older woman who got sick a few days after getting him. I believe she was going to have to go into the hospital and she realized that a puppy was too much to handle. She did a wonderful thing by turning him over to rescue instead of returning him to the pet store where she bought him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Karen. No fair - you are having so much fun with your furkids, you haven't posted. Hope it's going OK!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry Michelle. I didn't want to bore everyone. I will post some new pictures and an update in a new thread.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Come on, you know us better than that. Who could be bored with pictures, especially puppy pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Bored? No way! You know better then that!!! :kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dougan is sooo cute! Awesome addition to your fam! So glad he found his way to you! I have enjoyed all the pics too!


----------

